# Takara Detox Foot Patch



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Takara Detox Foot Patch.

I got them yesterday and put them on last night.

Here is a pic of them today.

They smell like hickory smoke, and they are slimmy.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

how are they working? any noticeable efects?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I put them on again last night and one was not as bad but the other was worse.

I left them on the counter to check out what they did when dried.

They are not sticky at all when first applied, but after removal they are very tacky.

I just smelled them in the bag and yes they smell like hikory, but they are stronger smelling after they are removed.

Strangly they turned into hard substances when dried and they didnt stick any more.

The stuff in the pouches is a grey/brown powder.

I suppose that from what I can tell, I will need to do this for quite some time.

It will be interesting to see in 3 weeks time if there is a change in color.

If there is then this would confirm what I suspect.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Ive got these too hacks.

Clare got some from one of her cosmetic places.

We both put them on the other night and in the morning, they were black and as you said, smelt of smoke, and looked like sticky tar.

Gonna put them on again tonight, see if they are as bad.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What are they for and what are the benifits?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is suggested to be the most effective detox program in the world today.

Toxins kind of cheat you out of good health.

There are over 360 acupuncture points in the body with more than 60 acupuncture points found on the soles of the feet.

Anchient Chinese Reflexology teaches that stimulation and toxicity release from these sensitive points has positive effects on the body.

Some of the benefits (I am reading from the pamphlet) are:

improve circulation

increased metabolism

activated red blood cells

enhanced quality of sleep

and the absorption of expelled bodily fluids and toxicities.

I used it again last night and my urine in the morning smelled diffrent.

The pads were not as dark as the other's.

I am also taking bentonite right now as of today to absorb more toxins.

That is an oral detox product that uses clay or the mineral bentonite.

1 tablespoon in a 8 oz glass of water on an empty stomach.


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Scott,

Can u stick em anywhere else with less acupuncture points will be intresting to see if they just draw out just as much crap and stuff and no sticking them on ur **** LoL

But you know what I mean, maybe they always do that where every there stuck ?

(btw was just eating my lunch when i saw that pic earlier.... nice one, put me right off)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like another over-marketed product IMO. I do believe it will detox to a certain degree, but it's just another money-making product.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not sure danny, one guy stuck it on his back as he has sciatic problems and that went away.

Honestly they might have some hype but down the line if they dont turn dark and slimmy then I know what is going on.

They are cheap and easy to use.

Sure they might be hype but I do think there is some merrit.

I have seen more hype on creatine ad's and that stuff does work.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I wonder if they are doing anything that your kidneys arent already doing for you but the patches got there first. Also, do the patches remove just bad stuff or do they remove trace minerals even vitamins too??

Best detox is a good diet filled with anti-oxidants, from organic food.

SD


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> What are they for and what are the benifits?


Get your missus to dig her fingers into your feet working from top to bottom, in about 5 minutes you'll be a sleep, the foot is a map of the human body and has loads of pressure points linking major organs like you heart, liver, kidneys and also bone structure. You can go to a health shop for a refexology session for about £20, it's well worth it though you'll want to go back the next day for some more.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, the patches come with a foot reflexology diagram of both feet.

It is pretty cool.

Where the patches go are right around the gall bladder, kidney, liver, digestive system, stomach, adrenal gland, pancreas, duodenum, transverse colon, spleen and urethra canal and some of the descending colon and small intestines.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

One of the best detoxs I ever did was just to use good old epsom salts in a HOT bath (full box of epsom salts) and a few drops of lavendar oil.

Sit in the bath and just sweat away:eek: After about 30 mins get out dry off and get straight into bed and you`ll sleep like a baby...

Next day you`ll feel like a new man.....Works everytime for me....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> One of the best detoxs I ever did was just to use good old epsom salts in a HOT bath (full box of epsom salts) and a few drops of lavendar oil.
> 
> Sit in the bath and just sweat away:eek: After about 30 mins get out dry off and get straight into bed and you`ll sleep like a baby...
> 
> Next day you`ll feel like a new man.....Works everytime for me....


Did you get any skin irritation?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

megatron said:


> Did you get any skin irritation?


No none, the epsom salts as a great source of magnesium and one of the ones capable of trveling thropugh the skin into the body so they are also very good for aching cramping muscles....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, day 4 and the pads look the same as day 1.

Also day 2 of the bentonite detox.

I am wondering just how long it will take till they quit turning so dark and slimmy.

I do epsom salts, half a bag and first thing I noticed that athletes foot got better. It is gone now but I did notice that.

Magnesium is very important for men.

It will make you poop too and can be used as a laxitive.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think they are working, I have before and after pic's.

This is after the 5th application.

Notice the slimmy stuff is not as Dark and turned more tan in color?

I think they are working, my joints feel less stiff too.

I want to add that the after pick, i had the foot patch on for 7 hours longer than the first one.

I played hookie from work today so I slept in and did things around the house wearing them.


----------



## BodyUK (Jan 17, 2007)

These are all well and good, but there's nothing like a good coffee enema to help you detox and remove all the colon plaque that accumulates over the years.

The wife and I did a fruit smoothie/bentonite clay and bare minimum diet back at the beginning of last year along with a coffee enema first thing in the morning and once more in the evening. I lost almost a stone simply from getting rid of all the colon plaque.

If you can put up with something going up your **** an enema is an absolutely fantastic way of detoxing. Not only do you feel so much lighter afterwards, you also feel so much cleaner.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BodyUK said:


> These are all well and good, but there's nothing like a good coffee enema to help you detox and remove all the colon plaque that accumulates over the years.
> 
> The wife and I did a fruit smoothie/bentonite clay and bare minimum diet back at the beginning of last year along with a coffee enema first thing in the morning and once more in the evening. I lost almost a stone simply from getting rid of all the colon plaque.
> 
> If you can put up with something going up your **** an enema is an absolutely fantastic way of detoxing. Not only do you feel so much lighter afterwards, you also feel so much cleaner.


Better yet is the colonic.

That uses about 20 gallons of purified body temp water and takes just under an hour.

Talk about cleaning you out, man oh man, that was brutal.

They run about $65.00 and they suggest to take some pro-biotics afterwards to replenish your good bacteria.


----------



## BodyUK (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, we didn't have any colema boards for that; we just bought a couple of DIY enema kits off ebay and brewed up our own coffee.

You do feel so good afterwards though don't you?

How are the foot pads coming along anyway?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BodyUK said:


> Yeah, we didn't have any colema boards for that; we just bought a couple of DIY enema kits off ebay and brewed up our own coffee.
> 
> You do feel so good afterwards though don't you?
> 
> How are the foot pads coming along anyway?


I forgot to put them on last night, had a few beers and got distracted.

But I took a tablespoon of bentonite this morning in water.

You do feel better and less bloated after a colonic.

What do you notice about using coffee?

Is it a mild stimulant?

I know some pain medications are taken rectally to bypass first pass.

Coffee makes me go to the bathroom anyway


----------



## wilbert (May 27, 2008)

Takara Detox Foot Patch is a natural way to assist your body in the removal of heavy metals, metabolic wastes, toxins, microscopic parasites, mucous, chemicals, cellulite and much more. Detoxify your body today, to potentially regain your health and vitality by promoting a strong immune system and healthy lymphatic functions naturally - through the usage of the original Takara Detox Foot Patch.

____________________________

wilbert

Looking to perform an intervention on a loved one who is abusing drugs or alcohol? This site can definitely help. http://www.druginterventions.net


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They did a study here in the States, the detox patches are deemed fraud.


----------

